# Forthcoming Events - November 2008



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As we are at that time of year - cooler evenings means outdoor gigs - I thought it would be helpful to briefly list some upcoming events.

For most events you can buy tickets online at timeoutickets.com or on the venue's own website. Note that in most cases you swap your confirmation for the actual tickets at the event. I have included ticket prices where I know them.

I'll update as I receive more info


_Wednesday 5th November_

Vienna Club Night New Asia Club, Raffles Dhs 75 (regular event)


_Thursday 6th November_

First night of UAE horseracing season Nad al Sheba Dubai Racing Club

Laughter Factory Marriott at Green Community Dhs 115


_Friday 7th November_

Laughter Factory Rainbow Room, Aviation Club Dhs 115

Desperado & ZU2 (cover bands - guess who!!) Irish Village Dhs 85

Slobfest Malecon 


_Saturday 8th November_

NY Metropolitan Opera (open air live by satellite) Madinat Theatre from Dhs 200


_10th to 19th November_

Hydra open air cinema at Madinat Welcome to HydraOpen Air (then in Abu Dhabi - 1-12 December at Emirates Palace)


_Wednesday 12th November_

Laughter Factory Zinc (Crown Plaza) Dhs 115


_Wednesday 12th to Saturday 15th November_

High School Musical DUCTAC (community theatre by MoE) from Dhs 149


_Thursday 13th November_

Laughter Factory CHI at The Lodge Dhs 115


_Friday 14th November _

Queen with Paul Rogers Festival City from Dhs 400

Fergie Media City Ampitheatre from Dhs 295

Coma Middle East Dance Festival Abu Dhabi


_Thursday 20th November_

St Andrews Gala Ball Grand Hyatt from Dhs 575


_Friday 21st November_

Kylie Festival City from Dhs 199


_Friday 28th November_

Dubai Rugby Sevens (plus Saturday 29th) Few tickets left

80's night at IV - TBC (Three 80's acts expected)


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

6th November - UAE Premier of Quantum of Solace 

This must have been an accidental ommission to what is clearly THE event of November, if not 2008 in its entirety!!

A group of us are going to watch it at Ibn Battuta if anyone wants to join, I shall be the one in the Tuxedo enjoying a Vodka Martini...

...shaken not stirred of course


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> 6th November - UAE Premier of Quantum of Solace
> 
> This must have been an accidental ommission to what is clearly THE event of November, if not 2008 in its entirety!!
> 
> ...





Quantam of Solace is being shown as part of the open air series at the Madinat if you fancy a slightly more glamourous setting Mr Bond. I think it is on 10th November.

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> 6th November - UAE Premier of Quantum of Solace
> 
> This must have been an accidental ommission to what is clearly THE event of November, if not 2008 in its entirety!!
> 
> ...


I wondered what this "Quantum of Solace" thing was all about when I saw your FB comment.....I didn't want to appear dim by asking what it was!  Thanks for clearing that up, I've been having sleepless nights!! LOL


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> 6th November - UAE Premier of Quantum of Solace
> 
> This must have been an accidental ommission to what is clearly THE event of November, if not 2008 in its entirety!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear! And you've even changed your Avatar! You, Mr Bond, needs some serious psychological help!  And for the record, if you are bold enough to wear a tux, I will buy you that first Vodka Martini myself - you'll probably need quite a few to drown out the sounds of my laughter!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I wondered what this "Quantum of Solace" thing was all about when I saw your FB comment.....


Pity those of us who had to listen to him going on about it all night!!  Couldn't believe it myself when I saw he'd posted that on FB!  It seems that come rain (or let's make that sandstorm!) or shine, someone will be out next weekend!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Fergie looks like fun, We enjoy her music. Seems I might also be able to experience my first horse race. Are these races normally a big dress up affair?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Pity those of us who had to listen to him going on about it all night!!  Couldn't believe it myself when I saw he'd posted that on FB!  It seems that come rain (or let's make that sandstorm!) or shine, someone will be out next weekend!


Now, this is where I'm sensible and didn't make a desperate dash to fly over for the evening! LOL But you have my DEEPEST sympathies for the trauma caused, really, you do!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Fergie looks like fun, We enjoy her music. Seems I might also be able to experience my first horse race. Are these races normally a big dress up affair?



They can be if you are in a box or at a sponsored event. Look out for offers to go to an event including food & 'beverages'. Alternatively if you just want to see the horses you can go to meets early in the season for nothing. I am sure that is still the case - it was last year. That is just smart casual dress.

The big dress up event is the Dubai World Cup (the world's richest horse race) which is held around the end of March.

Races early in the season are rarely that exciting, but we should see better quality horses in the New Year. Much of the course is being rebuild so some of the bars and restaurants have closed.

Info here:

Emirates Racing Association :: Nad Al Sheba Racecourse

-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for the info Elphaba. 

I want to experience it the proper way, so Ill have a look at the website and see what will be the best suited to my "needs".


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Thank you for the info Elphaba.
> 
> I want to experience it the proper way, so Ill have a look at the website and see what will be the best suited to my "needs".


Your needs??!! 

I'll try & remember to let you know if I hear of any 'box events'. We normally go to a few each season.


-


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> 6th November - UAE Premier of Quantum of Solace
> 
> This must have been an accidental ommission to what is clearly THE event of November, if not 2008 in its entirety!!
> 
> ...


More details...... BTW its Obi's bday on Wed will let you guys know where


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I refuse to go to the races if I can't put a bet on. Not being able to gamble takes all the fun out of it for me!


----------



## flatop (May 22, 2008)

I am with you alli. 
How do people get around this no betting issue over there mate. Online accounts overseas or is it just a no no?
thanks
from a new expat arriving tomorow morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Did anyone know this month of November there was an Italian Festival?

YAH! I didn't even know till last night. Either way you can catch out the last day tomorrow... I've attached the schedule 

Incase you can't view the attached image.. it's the Cocktail Party / Fashion Show tomorrow at The Four Season Golf Club at Festival City.

-Joey


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

So yah folks... I didn't even end up going to the Italian fashion show... I just ended up going to Fitness First for a power work out 

-JOey


----------

